# webapplikation mit jsp, ejb 3.0 und jboss



## Guest (9. Aug 2007)

hi leute!

ich entwickel generell in abap, habe jedoch schon java programmiert und hätte nun die möglichkeit bei einem web-projekt mitzuarbeiten.

das ganze soll auf einem jboss server laufen, mit jsp und entity bzw session-beans realisiert werden.

kann mir jemand ein buch, ein tutorial oder eventuell eine beispielapplikation empfehlen, damit ich mich einarbeiten kann?

beispielcode wär mir natürlich am liebsten, habe jedoch über google nichts gscheites gefunden.

vielen dank,
john


----------



## orribl (9. Aug 2007)

Hier gibts 'n kostenloses Buch (PDF) fuer ejbs (englisch): 
http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/download-free-mastering-ejb-30-4th-ed-book/


----------



## inspector_71 (9. Aug 2007)

Danke, hab mirs schon runtergeladen...


----------



## inspector_71 (10. Aug 2007)

Hmmm, ok, soweit, so gut, nun habe ich eclipse europa (für j2ee anwendungen) runtergeladen, aber welche java version benötige ich, habe jre 1.5.0_08, aber eclipse produziert lauter errors, zum Beispiel kann er import.javax.ejb.* nicht erkennen.

Welche Java-Version muss ich denn runterladen?

Vielen Dank,
John


----------



## empi (10. Aug 2007)

Das klingt eher danach, dass dir die entsprechenden libraries (*.jar) fehlen
 ejb3-persistence.jar
 jboss-ejb3x.jar
 ...

Gruß
empi


----------



## inspector_71 (10. Aug 2007)

hi empi!

stimmt, die sind nirgendwo auf zufinden? soll ich die javaee 5.0 sdk runterladen? 

Danke


----------



## inspector_71 (10. Aug 2007)

ok, hab jetzt jre 1.6.0 runtergeladen, hab aber noch immer errors, so kann er zum beispiel auch @Entity nicht erkennen...

:-(


----------



## inspector_71 (10. Aug 2007)

ok, habe jetzt in den preferences einzelne .jar files vom jboss/client verzeichnis hinzugefügt, aber geht das nicht einfacher?


----------



## inspector_71 (10. Aug 2007)

so, habe jetzt noch eclipse j2ee, normales eclipse und jboss ide runtergeladen, mit jboss kann ich die files gleich deployen scheinbar, doch keine ahnung wie das funktioniert...

:-(

da soll sich mal einer auskennen, hunderte versionen von allem und nix geht... :-(


----------



## trazzag (10. Aug 2007)

Die fehlenden Packages sollten sich in einem Unterordner deiner JBoss-Installation befinden. Einfach die *.jar-Dateien dem Build-Path deines Projektes in Eclipse hinzufügen.

Thema JBoss IDE: verwende lieber die WebToolsPlatform (WTP) solange die neuer Version der JBoss IDE (mit dem Namen JBoss Tools) nicht fertig gestellt ist!


----------



## bronks (11. Aug 2007)

Die Libs fehlen, weil der AS in Eclipse nicht registriert ist, sonst geht alles automatisch.


----------

